# Dog in Heat



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its gonna happen here shortly according to the vet, since we haven't gotten Paisley spayed yet. What do I need to do to prepare for this and how long will it last? I heard something about "doggie diapers" and what about her licking that area? How do I keep that from happening or is that just something she's going to do anyway? I've go two fixed boy dogs and can keep an eye on the little bastards when I'm home but when I'm not, is there any way to keep them from being a royal pain in the ass to her other than just keeping them separated in different parts of the house? Never gone through this before so just wondering what I'm in for.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, get a doggie diaper, and keep it clean. You'll have to take it off for her to pee, so have plenty on-hand for change-outs. I'd say to play it by ear with the boys. They may not bother her at all, except for sniffing and such. If she gets annoyed, she'll put them in their place.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

If you keep her in your house you'll have blood/discharge drips all over the place... we didn't try the diapers so i can't say if they work or not. we kept my dog in the garage in a dog run so the next door neighbor's dobermain couldn't jump the fence and knock her up...
the garage was a mess but at least she didn't get taken advangage of. expect about 3 weeks or more as far as how long the cycle lasts.
my dog licked herself a lot but it's fine as far as i know.
it's going to be a bit of a pain... i just felt bad for my dog the whole time but had to keep her penned up for her own good.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

3 weeks at least! When the blood spotting is done and there's a yellowish discharge, she's ovulating. That's really when you need to keep her away from the boys. You will have neighbors' dogs trying anything to get into your yard. There will be a lot of barking by dogs in a 3 block radius. She's not safe the entire month because some dogs will ovulate even when they're bleeding. 

Just an FYI- A neutered dog can still dance the tango, they just don't have any live swimmers. Be prepared to have your males tie with this female if you keep them together. You need to get there ASAP if they tie. If they try to separate too quickly it can tear the female up and really injure her. She'll be yelping like crazy if it happens so go running if the dogs are together and you hear her. The male will turn flacid and slip out after 10-30 minutes.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like a huge pain in the azz!!! Now I know why I spay all my female dogs. The wife is bad enough to deal with when she's in heat and now you have to deal with a dog too?????


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... what a headache. :? Ok, thanks for the info anyway guys. I'm sure my wife isn't going to want to deal with a dripping dog and keeping our other two little minions away from her so I sent her this link and hope we'll be making a spay appointment with our vet here shortly. 8)


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

make sure you get her in before the cycle starts. the procedure can still be done while the dog is in heat but it is much more complicated and costs more... some vets might just make you wait till the cycle ends rather than doing it during the cycle... good luck man, it's a big time pain.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

You can save money by taking your dog to the "Big Fix". They are a traveling VET service with student DR. that provide shots and Fix dogs and cats. Check out the website and see which city they will be in next.

http://www.utahpets.org/nmhcms/Home/Spa ... fault.aspx


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got an appointment for this coming Saturday (a week from new years). JDF, thats what the vet said when I called was that they could do it during the cycle but the cost jumps a bit. Just glad it'll be done and we can get back to work for next season.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I should of posted this in my first post but for an inexpensive spay you should check out the Salt Lake Spay and Neuter Clinic. We payed $45 bucks in October to spay my pup. And when we neutered a male a year before that, we payed like $180 at a different vet clinic. They were awesome and did everything in a very professional manner. I will never get another dog fixed anywhere else.


----------

